# :: ECS Tuning :: Genuine Audi 80/90/100/200 5 Cyl. Ignition Wire Sets - 84% Off!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Misfires, weak acceleration, piggish fuel economy. If you've been chasing any or all of these symptoms in your Audi, remember that ignition components are wear items, and don't last forever.

ECS Tuning is running a massive clearance sale on this Genuine Audi wire set. Featuring factory-perfect fit and finish, you can electrify your engine's performance again.

As part of an engine overhaul or regular maintenance, you'll need a new set of ignition wires. So jump on this deal before all sets sell out. Because when they do, so do the incredible savings!

A Shockingly Low Price.

*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits:
Audi 80
Audi 90
Audi 100
Audi 200
5 Cylinder Models (88-95)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

